
It only took Uber 7 years to destroy Robert Noyce’s 60-year tech labor legacy - jackgavigan
https://pando.com/2016/02/09/it-only-took-travis-kalanick-seven-years-destroy-robert-noyces-nearly-60-year-tech-labor-legacy/42d54a88f4d0d9480430010efbae7e2201ca94e0/
======
sharemywin
That's because Uber's not a tech company. And it really doesn't have network
effects. And it doesn't benefit from Moore's law.

------
pm24601
I hope the Uber drivers do unionize.

The concept of uber: use your own car to make extra cash is an interesting
one. The business execution deserves to be buried.

